# 1st Vape Device



## Pieter Geldenhuys (1/12/16)

Hi all,

Im going out to buy my 1st device tommorow so these are the 2 choices
1.Eleaf Ijust S
2.Kanger Subox mini

Please give me your inputs and reviews

Thanks

Best Regards

Pieter


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im going out to buy my 1st device tommorow so these are the 2 choices
> 1.Eleaf Ijust S
> ...




Hi bud,
Intresting times for you my friend...
May your journey be filled with many hape vapes and i hope to see a new slick mod in your hand tomorrow.

First off are you buying a device to try quit smoking or are you just diving in for fun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (1/12/16)

Hi Peter

1.Eleaf Ijust S is a no mess no fuss device (basically press the button and vape device) how ever it wont allow you to adjust the wattage to hit the sweet spot of what ever juice you are vaping. this is a great device for somebody that is new to vaping.

2.Kanger Subox mini this device will give you a bit more features to play around (you can adjust the wattage that suites you) but just make sure that you get yourself some decent 18650 batteries that wont vent on you. It is a great beginner device as well.

i would suggest you get the device that look at the following sites to get the specs on each and choose the one you feel comfortable with 
http://kangeronline.com/products/kanger-subox-mini-starter-kit
http://www.eleafworld.com/ijust-s/


----------



## Dolfie (1/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud,
> Intresting times for you my friend...
> May your journey be filled with many hape vapes and i hope to see a new slick mod in your hamd tomorrow.
> 
> First off are you buying a device to try quit smoking or are you just diving in for fun?


I am also in that boat difference is I already paid for mine but my start was not that good. Got the eVic VTwo mod and KangerTeck Toptank mini. The tank lasted me 6hours and then nothing took it back 3 weeks ago and is getting mine tomorrow. Alot of good reviews about the Serpent but I already paid for mine. I still believe in the Kanger. Don't want to be in a Olympic team just want to Vape. At the end of the day you must make the final choice.


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> I am also in that boat difference is I already paid for mine but my start was not that good. Got the eVic VTwo mod and KangerTeck Toptank mini. The tank lasted me 6hours and then nothing took it back 3 weeks ago and is getting mine tomorrow. Alot of good reviews about the Serpent but I already paid for mine. I still believe in the Kanger. Don't want to be in a Olympic team just want to Vape. At the end of the day you must make the final choice.



Best beginer setup at the moment to get of cigs is the eleaf pico with the melo 3 mini tank and when you wanna start building coils get a serpent mini 22 and you have a banger piece of equipment.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## igor (1/12/16)

My two cents is you should also consider the eleaf pico.
Great device will serve you better for longer.
Kangertech also nice though.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

igor said:


> My two cents is you should also consider the eleaf pico.
> Great device will serve you better for longer.
> Kangertech also nice though.



Agree with that bud . Pico is just a awesome device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (1/12/16)

Concur with all the fine gentleman get a Pico kit still rocking mine on some days I want pocketability....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dolfie (1/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Concur with all the fine gentleman get a Pico kit still rocking mine on some days I want pocketability....


Sorry my info was not very helpful I also very new and tonight I tasted my DIY Mustard Milk recipe not a pleasant taste. The best thing you did is to join this forum these guys know what they are talking about.


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Sorry my info was not very helpful I also very new and tonight I tasted my DIY Mustard Milk recipe not a pleasant taste. The best thing you did is to join this forum these guys know what they are talking about.



People get confused with mustard milk and strawberry milkshake.
Mustard milk has a more peppery taste
Hence "mustard" milk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (1/12/16)

Dolfie said:


> Sorry my info was not very helpful I also very new and tonight I tasted my DIY Mustard Milk recipe not a pleasant taste. The best thing you did is to join this forum these guys know what they are talking about.


Like I said on another thread of yours just start running Boet  you sound like you have half a brain so just go for it... And I'm not talking mech mods and crazy builds and shit....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im going out to buy my 1st device tommorow so these are the 2 choices
> 1.Eleaf Ijust S
> ...



Hi @Pieter Geldenhuys 

I will agree with the follks above, the Pico is a great device. Have had a lot of joy from mine without any problem. 

Just on your two original choices - the iJustS is a tube and the subox is more of a box shaped device. Would also be a good idea to try hold them both to see which form factor you prefer.

All the best and let us know how it goes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> People get confused with mustard milk and strawberry milkshake.
> Mustard milk has a more peppery taste
> Hence "mustard" milk


Fizzmustard from VU will not like you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (1/12/16)

Another vote for the Pico here. Finding a <23mm tank to pair with it can be tricky but the original SM, an Avo 22, the original Merlin, the Smok Baby Beast (not the Big Baby), the new Geekvape Ammit or a 22mm dripper and you're good to go. My Velocity Mini dripper has never come off my Pico, perfect match.

Mustard Milk is aptly named for those who get pepper notes from TFA VBIC. If you want to enhance the effect into full on pepper anti-mugger spray, add 4% TFA White Chocolate. Luckily, I don't get pepper notes from anything. Even pepper. Sometimes it helps having a corrugated iron palate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (2/12/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im going out to buy my 1st device tommorow so these are the 2 choices
> 1.Eleaf Ijust S
> ...


Of the two mentioned I say go for the Kangertech simply for a little room to grow.That said I also agree with the many forum members that seem to love the Pico.A very popular choice here and can be found at a great price.Luck to ya'


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (2/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud,
> Intresting times for you my friend...
> May your journey be filled with many hape vapes and i hope to see a new slick mod in your hand tomorrow.
> 
> First off are you buying a device to try quit smoking or are you just diving in for fun?



Thanks for the msg bud

Its all in the name of fun hey just love the taste and smell so 0% nic for me

Thanks for all the replys and inputs gents really appreciate it


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (2/12/16)

So I had a look at the pico and its a amazing device but its just not for me.

If I see it it doesn't scream buy me buy me like the Subox does if that makes sense


----------



## MrDeedz (2/12/16)

You will get bored of the i-just as a non-smoker,
I agree with many. my 1st device was the Pico and the coils lasted 4-5 weeks for me. no issues. brilliantly built,Should of bought my Pico Piet lol. but shes gona and dearly missed,
diff strokes for diff folks i guess. well I just noticed a few people on socialmedia in the past few months complaining about the subox mini tank leaking or selling those tanks, but Kanga is still an awesome device. all the best,


----------

